# Black light - or colored bulbs?



## zomblue (Aug 25, 2009)

I was wondering if a black light would be ok on fish?

The glowing lines on my dwarf gauramie made me think of this.

Possibly putting a blacklight behind tank for night-time viewing -
while maybe still having regular lighting in hood.

White gravel & glow in dark plants...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

While I'm at it - I thought of having an all blue tank too -
with the blue bulbs, gravel etc...

;-) anyone used colored lights?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

I now have 3- 10 gals to play with, so just having fun thinking about decorating.

I'm a LEO & color is a drug to me - I can watch the tanks for hours! lol...


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I have Glofish in one of my 10 gallons and I have a blue led light that simulates moon light and they look awsome when it is on at night. You can get the adapter and the light (they come seperate) at Petsmart they I think were about $13.00 each but are really worth it. As far as doing an all blue tank I would think about maybe at least doing blue with while gravel mixed in. I think it would look pretty.


----------



## zomblue (Aug 25, 2009)

hey thanks alot!

so many options for decorating - 
fish are SO fun!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I agree I love to decorate the tanks. :-D I wish I could make money doing it that would be awsome. Good luck with what ever you decide and remember we love to see pictures.


----------



## Ramenuzumaki (Sep 12, 2009)

yeah i def would love to see pictures
i have a blacklight on my desk and when i had it behind my tank i turned it on and my pink substrate turned orange ;D it was so kewl
but i cant get the light in a good position to light up the tank D:
it only lights up the back of the tank so i only get like a 2'' line of orange substrate then the rest is cast in shadow 
makes me sad XD


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

there wouldnt be a problem with it, you dont wanna keep a light on the tank 24hrs though, id say after you turn off the regular daylight lamps then turn on the night lamps for like 2 hrs then give them some dark time. too much light stresses fish, but i do gotta agree a blacklight over any tank would be insane. Money


----------



## zomblue (Aug 25, 2009)

cool..ty all!
I have lights from when i was a rockstar lol...so i wondered about backlighting just for fun (sometimes) but
not like on a permanent basis.. my babys need their quiet/nighttime too.. 

don't we all?


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes quite time is a nice thing to have at least every now and then. LOL


----------

